# Salsa casseroll or Bianchi San Jose?



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

If you have ridden both of these bikes as a single speed could you give me some thought as to which one and why if you really liked one?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

casseroll is a MUCH better frame, better tubes, better feel... san jose feels more dead


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> casseroll is a MUCH better frame, better tubes, better feel... san jose feels more dead


OK, so with all respect, I'm going to offer another view. I have only dinked around on a casserol, and clearly it's a nice bike. I have an El Mariachi, and I love the brand. 

On the other hand, I have a bunch of miles on a San Jose, and I would not call it dead. It's got big clearance, and I ride mine with fat slowish tires, so it is not a quick bike, but I attribute that to the fat Paselas. There are a quite a few Randonneurs who use San Joses for brevets out here. I tend to use mine for 200ks and under, but I ride with a couple of guys who have done mountainous 1200K's on them. It's not like they don't have other bikes. Two of the guys I'm thinking of have a Tournsol, Rex, Davidson, De Rosa Idol, and some other serious hardware between them, yet they often reach for the San Jose. Mine rides almost exactly like my Waterford, but without the lugs. I think a San Jose is a steal.

I am not as familiar with the Casserol, but I believe there is a smidge less room for fat tires and fenders.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

JP said:


> OK, so with all respect, I'm going to offer another view. I have only dinked around on a casserol, and clearly it's a nice bike. I have an El Mariachi, and I love the brand.
> 
> On the other hand, I have a bunch of miles on a San Jose, and I would not call it dead. It's got big clearance, and I ride mine with fat slowish tires, so it is not a quick bike, but I attribute that to the fat Paselas. There are a quite a few Randonneurs who use San Joses for brevets out here. I tend to use mine for 200ks and under, but I ride with a couple of guys who have done mountainous 1200K's on them. It's not like they don't have other bikes. Two of the guys I'm thinking of have a Tournsol, Rex, Davidson, De Rosa Idol, and some other serious hardware between them, yet they often reach for the San Jose. Mine rides almost exactly like my Waterford, but without the lugs. I think a San Jose is a steal.
> 
> I am not as familiar with the Casserol, but I believe there is a smidge less room for fat tires and fenders.





oh yea, the handling of the san jose is on the slower side too, slower in comparison to my cross check... both ridden on gravel/dirt on wtb cross wolfs and ritchey speedmaxs, respectively


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> oh yea, the handling of the san jose is on the slower side too, slower in comparison to my cross check... both ridden on gravel/dirt on wtb cross wolfs and ritchey speedmaxs, respectively


Yeah, for me it is so hard to take the tire out of the equation. If I rode one from the shop on the WTB cross tires, it would be totally different than say, with some 25mm GP 4 Seasons. Oh, and I gave my stock wheels to someone and have slightly nicer, lighter, open pros on mine. 

I even ride mine with a bit of weight in a bar bag, and it handles that well. It's longer and slower handling, for sure.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

JP said:


> Yeah, for me it is so hard to take the tire out of the equation. If I rode one from the shop on the WTB cross tires, it would be totally different than say, with some 25mm GP 4 Seasons. Oh, and I gave my stock wheels to someone and have slightly nicer, lighter, open pros on mine.
> 
> I even ride mine with a bit of weight in a bar bag, and it handles that well. It's longer and slower handling, for sure.




I thought the stock tires really sucked on pavement...


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

I decided on the San Jose when my neighbor decided to sell his 2006 washed up blue. The washed up blue has been a favorite of mine for many years. When Bianchi stopped making the San Jose in washed up blue I regretted that I had not purchased one. With luck on my side I now have the opportunity to put many miles on it. With the braze ons I can do some overnight camping. I am moving my Brooks Finesse saddle over and my Spd Shimano pedals and as soon as my Velo Orange black banana bag comes in and my Rivendell Roll-y Pol-y 700 x 27 's I will post a picture.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

commutenow said:


> I decided on the San Jose when my neighbor decided to sell his 2006 washed up blue. The washed up blue has been a favorite of mine for many years. When Bianchi stopped making the San Jose in washed up blue I regretted that I had not purchased one. With luck on my side I now have the opportunity to put many miles on it. With the braze ons I can do some overnight camping. I am moving my Brooks Finesse saddle over and my Spd Shimano pedals and as soon as my Velo Orange black banana bag comes in and my Rivendell Roll-y Pol-y 700 x 27 's I will post a picture.


Sounds nice! I always liked that blue (with all due respect to JP's green machine).


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

commutenow said:


> I decided on the San Jose when my neighbor decided to sell his 2006 washed up blue. The washed up blue has been a favorite of mine for many years. When Bianchi stopped making the San Jose in washed up blue I regretted that I had not purchased one. With luck on my side I now have the opportunity to put many miles on it. With the braze ons I can do some overnight camping. I am moving my Brooks Finesse saddle over and my Spd Shimano pedals and as soon as my Velo Orange black banana bag comes in and my Rivendell Roll-y Pol-y 700 x 27 's I will post a picture.


Please let us know how you like the tires, as I've been considering getting a pair for my commuter.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I would have loved the blue san jose but can only find a 09 black which is my 2nd choice. Going to pick up today, may switch drop bars for flat bars and also want to switch tires to something with better rolling resistance since I do not plan to ride it off road


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

Stunzeed post a picture of your new San Jose!!! You will love it and it's a great bike for distances if you choose. Congratulations!


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Throwing out another option if anyone is curious, I built a Volpe as a fixed gear recently. It has horizantal dropouts, though they are on the short side. So some gear rations might require a half link, but no problems so far with 39 x 15. I like that it can take gears, much like the Caseroll I guess.

I don't know if I would characterize it as dead. The handling is on the slow side. Great for dirt roads, etc. and easy to ride no handed. But I can still carve turns pretty well. I like the bike, and I may build it into a geared tourer, a capacity in which the slower handling may benefit. Heck, I might also put on freewheel and race SS cross.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*Fun*

I think the San Jose is really fun and versatile so if its slow handling then maybe that fits my riding style. I always wanted one and when I found a used washed up blue which I always found to be a really eye pleasing color I had to get it. I think the fact that it has all the brazeons just like the Volpe which I think would be a great choice also makes it capable of light touring which I plan on doing this summer.


----------



## desurfer (Feb 13, 2006)

I just picked up a Casseroll on clearance for $750; this is the triple version with a full 105 group. Just happened to be in my size and 50% off. I feel like I just hit the lottery! Haven't gotten much of a ride in but the bike looks and feels great. Coincidentally, I've been riding my '06 San Jose exclusively up until now. It's certainly a beast, especially with the 38c tires I have on it, and makes for a solid, stable road/offroad/anything machine. Love that bike, but need to get rid of it to make room in the stable. Having gears will be a nice change of pace, and I like the fact that the Casseroll is singlespeedable if the mood ever strikes me again.


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

desurfer said:


> I just picked up a Casseroll on clearance for $750; this is the triple version with a full 105 group. Just happened to be in my size and 50% off. I feel like I just hit the lottery! Haven't gotten much of a ride in but the bike looks and feels great. Coincidentally, I've been riding my '06 San Jose exclusively up until now. It's certainly a beast, especially with the 38c tires I have on it, and makes for a solid, stable road/offroad/anything machine. Love that bike, but need to get rid of it to make room in the stable. Having gears will be a nice change of pace, and I like the fact that the Casseroll is singlespeedable if the mood ever strikes me again.


where???


----------



## desurfer (Feb 13, 2006)

El Caballito said:


> where???


Eastern Mountain Sports in Annapolis, MD.


----------



## philoanna (Dec 2, 2007)

*Lucky you.*

Desurfer,
I just called EMS,(I'm in St. Michaels), and you snagged the last one. I am wicked jealous.
I have a Casseroll SS and love it. Santa brought me it last Christmas.
I am planning on adding either a Casseroll with gears or a Cross-Check sometime in the near future.
Have fun!


----------



## desurfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Just said goodbye to the Bianchi...we had some good times...

Now I'm just waiting for the recalled stem on the Salsa to be replaced so I can set that up and start riding!


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

So far I have ridden my San Jose for almost all rides of any distance. It's a great bike and I really enjoy it.


----------

